
Ask HN: What is the most effective way to learn React for PHP developers? - frereubu
I&#x27;m a seasoned PHP developer, and have been building WordPress sites for longer than I care to remember. I&#x27;m quite conservative in my choice of tools because I like to know that what I build has a decent chance of lasting a relatively long time for my clients, hence WordPress &#x2F; PHP. With WordPress moving to the React-based Gutenberg editor it feels like a good time to get going with React because it seems like it&#x27;ll be around for a while. I&#x27;m OK with JavaScript, but I&#x27;m old enough to be self-taught (I worked with the people who built the first BBC website - three pages of TV listings) so things like closures are still a bit of a mystery to me. Where&#x27;s the best place to start getting a good grounding in modern JavaScript, and from there what would be a good roadmap into React development?
======
adam-golab
The best place for learning React is from official documentation. Also there
are courses related strictly to React development (For example:
[https://egghead.io/courses/the-beginner-s-guide-to-
react](https://egghead.io/courses/the-beginner-s-guide-to-react)). I think
it's a good place to start.

For learning JavaScript I recommend the book series You Don't Know JS
([https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-
Dont-Know-JS)).

About roadmap, check this repo: [https://github.com/adam-golab/react-
developer-roadmap](https://github.com/adam-golab/react-developer-roadmap)

~~~
frereubu
Thanks for the suggestions, I'll take a look.

